# Pickle Roll-ups



## luckytrim (Aug 2, 2008)

Pickle Roll-ups 

1 – 6 oz. Pepper ham or Deli ham, sliced a little thick
½ cup cream cheese with chives, softened
4 kosher dill pickles 

Spread each ham slice evenly with cream cheese using about 1 TbL of cream cheese on each ham slice.
Trim away the very ends of each pickle; Cut pickle in half lengthwise, then in half again. Place 1 pickle spear on each ham slice; roll up. Cover and refrigerate at least 1 hour or until ready to eat. Cut each roll-up crosswise into 4 pieces. Secure each piece with a toothpick. 
Makes 16 servings
Variation;
use the cream cheese mixture from my Stuffed Pickle recipe for a more intense flavor.
LT


----------



## PACKRAT47 (Aug 2, 2008)

We love these pickles for special occasions. Well in fact we just love these pickles all the time but only make them for special occasions! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 2, 2008)

sounds great, nice for a party, i bet.

babe


----------

